
Skype co-founder Agrees Skype was Overpriced - terpua
http://mashable.com/2007/10/09/ebay-skype-overpriced/
======
jsjenkins168
How embarrassing, when the acquiree admits that the acquirer paid too much for
them. How often does that happen?

